# E-type or E Type front derailleur question



## mp29k (Jun 17, 2005)

I want to use an e-type front derailleur but my frame does not have the e-type mount or any ISG tabs. Will it still work? I have x-type BB but I am afraid that the derailleur may rotate forward or backeards w/o the mounting screw. 

Anyone done this successfully?


----------



## CRASH (Jan 12, 2004)

if your bike uses conventional tubing and has a standard seat tube, you could try this
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=9863&category=77


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

You'll be fine just replace one of the 2.5mm spacers with the e-type bracket. There is no such thing as a e-type mount. E-type derailleurs are meant to just be pinched in there. I've got an X-type BB with no ISCG tabs and my e13 chainguide just pinches in there just like an e-type derailleur would and I haven't had any rotating difficulties. A chainguide seems a lot more likely to rotate than derailleur because a chainguide has a steady force trying to twist it as the chain pushes on it. As long as you snug that BB cup in tight you'll have no worries.


----------



## CRASH (Jan 12, 2004)

dandurston said:


> You'll be fine just replace one of the 2.5mm spacers with the e-type bracket. There is no such thing as a e-type mount. E-type derailleurs are meant to just be pinched in there. I've got an X-type BB with no ISCG tabs and my e13 chainguide just pinches in there just like an e-type derailleur would and I haven't had any rotating difficulties. A chainguide seems a lot more likely to rotate than derailleur because a chainguide has a steady force trying to twist it as the chain pushes on it. As long as you snug that BB cup in tight you'll have no worries.


Actually that not completely true, my buds Big Hit has a mount that his e-type der screws into. if it didn't everytime the shifter pulled the cable to shift, the der would move. he's def going to need someway to stabilize the der.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's not e-type, that's ISCG.


----------



## CRASH (Jan 12, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> That's not e-type, that's ISCG.


To whom are you speaking sir?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Will, some do have a mount.*



XSL_WiLL said:


> That's not e-type, that's ISCG.


My '00 Big Hit and others I've seen through the shop have a screw mount on the seat tube to secure the bracket. That's what that adapter in the picture above is meant to mimic. I prefer clamp-on style front ders., but some frame designs require the e-bracket.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

My bad, I don't often deal with e-type front derailleurs. I've seen e-types that have little grub screws that dig into the frame.


----------



## .Danno. (Jun 18, 2005)

I've done that on a bike with no e-type screw mount. I didn't have the rotation problem, but I did have a lot of side to side flexing that made the shifting pretty bad. I finally found a way to secure it to the chainguide which eliminated the side to side movement and now it works fine.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

CRASH said:


> Actually that not completely true, my buds Big Hit has a mount that his e-type der screws into. if it didn't everytime the shifter pulled the cable to shift, the der would move. he's def going to need someway to stabilize the der.


Well maybe some bikes are designed specifically for an e-type front derailleur and have a place to screw it in as a back up but e-type derailleurs are definately designed to be used without this and I've never seen one that has this system.

mp29k: just pinch the e-type in there tightly and you'll be fine but if you do have rotation problems just buy that adapter later. Any rotation problems would likely happen because your BB came loose though. A properly torque BB should have no problems holding an e-type steady.


----------



## mp29k (Jun 17, 2005)

*thanks for all the responses.*

I wanted to bling out my drivetrain with XTR etype front Carbon/X0/ X0 rear

I have decided it will be too expensive.


----------



## .Danno. (Jun 18, 2005)

I certainly wouldn't try and use an e-type on a bike that could mount a regular der on the seat tube. Way too much trouble. I only did it because I adapted a front der to my DH bike, which was not meant to run one.


----------



## yinyang (Mar 28, 2005)

.Danno. said:


> I certainly wouldn't try and use an e-type on a bike that could mount a regular der on the seat tube. Way too much trouble. I only did it because I adapted a front der to my DH bike, which was not meant to run one.


I'd have to concur...

Etypes are a pain to adjust, then readjust, if you get it to set right, it can be OK, I'd def. try to find a different type to mount.


----------

